# Spinal Implant Polyaxial Bone Screw Cradles for inspection automation project



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Distractor bone screw tip photo taken with my Samsung s4 13 megapixel, 4x zoom and 15x lens adapter. 
Called a pig nose by engineering, the tip is .0075\.009 with remainder of screw with .002 tolerances.*

















New job with new tools to use. Got Solidworks installed on my laptop at work last week. Been trying to relearn a Unigraphics based CAD system after years of departure. Last time I used it time I used it Ross Perot had recently owned the company. EDI, Unigraphics 16.0.
Ran some test parts on a $200k Stratasys 3d printer in the R&D department. Made of ABS Plastic. 
























data:image/jpeg;base64,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
























Project is to reduce inspection time. normally takes 3 to 5 hours for a 11 piece dimensional inspection sample. 
With the Keyence laser machine I'm estimating a huge reduction in time…something like 1 minute inspection time a part with gang fixtures.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I never saw you make anything from stuff other than white oak!

3D printers are freaking fantastic!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow.
I never new ya. This is cool stuff.

Steve


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I work in a hospital. This is totally incredible.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dan: Some amazing stuf.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys… the white plastic is what I modeled. These are prototypes. Testing out my ideas and seeing what the machine produces. 
I'm also learning the software so the next version will have bugs worked out. 
The purple bone screws are titanium with color coded purple anodize. The screw and the tulip end swivel on a ball and socket. Parts are purchased complete and assembled. Challenge was to cradle the implants parallel to the laser head and to be able to dimensionally inspect all sides.


----------



## CorporalWilly (Jan 7, 2008)

Fantastic job my friend. I was especially interested when my friend Karson told me about this post. I teach SolidWorks at the College and we also use the same printer mentioned here in this post after our students are able to design things on their own. Even better things will be possible in the near future with 3D printing. Body parts are already being printed with the patients own cells so rejection factors are almost non existent. Your work proves what can be done with technology today. I applaud you and please keep us posted on things you do. Great job.


----------



## 3DBMe (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice post. Goes to show ya that we know so little about each other. I've been doing 3d printing for about 20 years. Amazing where tech has gone up and the prices down.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

WAHAAAAA! Glad for the tech., but I don't wanna see the application. 
Bill


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Speechless.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Gang fixture for laser inspection device. Still coming up with ideas.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Does anyone know how to write on the model so it shows up after printing? I like like to date and serialize the fixtures.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

What is the actual material that you call white plastic? this simply amazing,I wish you showed us more stuff like that.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm not familiar with your CAD system, but what I have to do is create the text by drawing the characters and then raising the text or recessing it. It can really increase the file size…


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I love your pictures…personally I have "spine-link" instead of what you are showing. In an MRI, the screws in my back look a lot like deck screws.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Distractor bone screw tip photo taken with my Samsung s4 13 megapixel 4x zoom and 15x lens adapter. 
Called a pig nose by engineering the tip is .0075\.009 with remainder of screw with .002 tolerances.
Company makes these by the hundreds.*


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dan. If you are still looking for a way to get a date put on the piece send a message to Richard. Post # 6 above. He teaches SolidWorks the students at college and he might have a contact at solidworks to see if it doesn't exist that it might be an enhancement.


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan, I haven't used Solidworks in years, but in Keycreator (which is what I use nowadays) you can insert text in the model (I suppose in SWX it'd have to be in the sketch?) and pick the option to "create as geometry" instead of as a text entity. Then that text can be used to extrude as a solid, or cut into an existing solid.

If SWX can't do it directly, you might be able to create vector text in Photoshop or similar program, then export it as a DXF file which you should be able to import into a SWX sketch.

Ken, I'm pretty sure that the Stratasys 3D printers use ABS filament to build the parts… a far cry from the laser cured liquid resins that were the state of the art when I was involved in that business. Back then it was called stereolithography, and the machines were $250K or more… nowadays you can build your own 3D printer for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I figured out the text… well an another engineer showed me where the commands were. When I tried it the printer didn't handle the text well…basically illegible with text .075 high and .015 deep. Next time I''ll try .150 high and .025 deep.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm testing machines this week. Will try out the fixtures on 2 machine brands this week and 2 others in the coming weeks.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Seems every year - - medicine gets a little more like Auto Shop class ..... I picture the look in the gallery - when they guy gets out his Hilti to put the screws in.


----------



## jayden (Nov 30, 2013)

It looks so attractive specialty your first pic that is black and white no body can easily guess that its a small screw.


----------

